# aggiornamento

## ema

ciao ragazzi, oggi ho avuto la pazza idea di aggiornare il mio pc portatile, sfruttando ovviamente distcc visto che ho un server biprocessore disponibile... posso dare un emerge -u world o rischio qualcosa? insomma, non è che poi non mi funzia piu un cazzo se aggiorno gcc, glibc e compagnia??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ema wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi, oggi ho avuto la pazza idea di aggiornare il mio pc portatile, sfruttando ovviamente distcc visto che ho un server biprocessore disponibile... posso dare un emerge -u world o rischio qualcosa? insomma, non è che poi non mi funzia piu un cazzo se aggiorno gcc, glibc e compagnia??

 

No vai tranquillo, l'unico consiglio, se hai usato pacchetti ~x86, metti la -U (in grande) cosi' non ti scalera' di versione.

----------

## ema

ok grazie. però spiegami una cosa: ho dato emerge -Up world e questo è il risultato:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.66 [1.60]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r4 [1.4.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r1 [5.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1 [0.11.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4-r1 [1.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-1.875 [1.35]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r2 [1.1.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.4 [1.3.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r4 [1.18.1-r3]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.2 [5.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.2-r1 [5.8.0-r12]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.7-r4 [2.14.90.0.6-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5 [3.2.3-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r1 [3.1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1 [2.57-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.3 [1.7.5-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r8 [2.7-r7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.77 [0.75-r11]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.3-r9 [4.0.3-r7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.14 [3.11]

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.1.0

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12-r4 [2.11z-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.13 [1.8.6.10-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9 [2.3.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r6 [1.3.25-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d [0.9.6k]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.3.3

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.6 [2.5.11]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.20-r1 [1.1.19-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.3 [1.0.33]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-0.9.15_pre4 [0.9.12-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.4

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.5-r1 [2.1.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r1 [3.0.9]

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5 [4.3.99.14]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r1 [7.05.6-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 [7.6-r6]

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r8 [5b-r7]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/fam-2.7.0 [2.6.9-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-4.4 [4.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b [0.15.0b-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.0-r1 [3.1.2-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.3b-r2 [0.9.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0.1-r2 [1.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b [0.15.0b]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.5 [0.2.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.33 [0.2.32]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-1.2.1

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r3 [1.0.2-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.1

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kopete-0.8.0 [0.7.3]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.30 [0.27.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r1 [1.2.8-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.08-r5 [1.06-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r9 [2.05b-r7]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/sash-3.6 [3.4-r5]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.7.15 [5.5.6-r1]

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30-r4 [2.2.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.13 [2.0.12-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.1

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xosd-2.2.5-r1 [2.2.4-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.0.91-r4 [5.0-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r4 [1.16.7-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.34 [1.33]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.06 [4.02]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.3 [0.9.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.10.8-r1 [7.10.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.1 [3.0.0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.9-r2 [1.8.2-r2]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.1 [3.0.0]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-db-20040302 [20030716]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-3.0.1 [3.0.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r2 [1.9.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.49 [2.0.47]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/procps-3.1.15 [3.1.9]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.2.3 [1.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-www/lynx-2.8.5 [2.8.4.1c]

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/mirrorselect-0.83 [0.82-r3]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.25

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.16 [2.14]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.4-r4 [2.8.4-r3]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-3.7.1_p2-r2 [3.7.1_p2]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/netcat-110-r5 [110-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r5 [4.6.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/gsmlib-1.11_pre030826 [1.10]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-pdf-1.3.1 [1.1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rdesktop-1.3.1 [1.2.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.17-r3 [1.4.3-r4]

[ebuild     U ] net-www/links-2.1_pre11 [2.1_pre9]

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/vmware-workstation-4.5.1.7568 [4.0.2.5592-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/traceroute-1.4_p12-r2 [1.4_p12-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.62 [0.61-r4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.2.5-r1 [1.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/distcc-2.12.1-r1 [2.12]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/i2c-2.8.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/mm-sources-2.6.5-r1

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r8 [4.2.1-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.2-r4 [21.2-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.94-r1 [0.93.20030118]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/lirc-0.7.0_pre3 [0.7.0_pre2]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/xmms-lirc-1.4 [1.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/gift-0.11.6 [0.11.4]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0 [2.5.6-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r5 [2.7-r2]

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/ncftp-3.1.7 [3.1.5]

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/tnftp-20030825 [1.5-r4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cvs-1.11.14 [1.11.6]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r4 [1.3.22_p4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-1.2.6 [0.2.8-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.2.4 [1.2.3-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/zip-2.3-r2 [2.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-www/mozilla-1.6-r1 [1.4-r3]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r7

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r1 [4.1.7-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/xmms-arts-0.7.1-r1 [0.4-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/cronbase-0.2.1-r3 [0.2.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/vixie-cron-3.0.1-r4 [3.0.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/metalog-0.8_pre20031130 [0.6-r11]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libgd-2.0.22 [2.0.15-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.0.45-r2 [1.0.45]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3 [6.12-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 [1.1.0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.2.1

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.6-r3 [1.2.6-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.15

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-1.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/musicbrainz-2.0.1

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/mpg123-0.59s-r2 [0.59r-r3]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0-r2

[ebuild     U ] app-text/xpdf-2.03 [2.02.1]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegames-3.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.2.1

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/superkaramba-0.33 [0.32]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.11 [3.6.8]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/faad2-2.0_rc3 [1.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-0.92-r1 [0.92]

mi spieghi le "N"? perche mi pare ci sia roba che non mi serve... inoltre se aggiorno a kde 3.2.1, vorrei mi levasse il 3.1 che ho ora, devo farlo a manina? (e come?) inoltre ci sono pacchetti che vorrebbe downgradare, ma a me vanno bene cosi come sono! dove glielo dico?? spero di non dover far tutto a mano pacchetto x pacchetto senno non finisco più! è una vita che non aggiorno, se non si fosse notato!!

grazie e scusate x la lunghezza del post

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ema wrote:*   

> mi spieghi le "N"? perche mi pare ci sia roba che non mi serve...

 

Le N sono pacchetti che sono richiesti in una data versione di un pacchetto che hai gia' installto (e che prima non richiedeva). Se vuoi vedere a chi serve cosa dai un

```
# emerge -Up world --tree
```

 *ema wrote:*   

> inoltre se aggiorno a kde 3.2.1, vorrei mi levasse il 3.1 che ho ora, devo farlo a manina? (e come?) 

 

Si devi farlo a manina. Puoi dare anche il comando

```
emerge -P -p `echo kde-base/{kde{,libs,base,addons,admin,artwork,edu,games,graphics,multimedia,network,pim,toys,utils},arts}`
```

----------

## ema

e per i pacchetti che NON voglio downgradare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ema wrote:*   

> e per i pacchetti che NON voglio downgradare?

 

Mettili in 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

inserendovi categoria/pacchetto keyword, ad esempio nel tuo caso 

```
net-p2p/amule ~x86 <--- esempio
```

----------

## ema

erm... me lo elenca lo stesso. ho provato con xfree (ho la 4.3.99.14). se metto la riga come mi hai detto tu, portage da errore, e consiglia di scrivere un = davanti. allora ho scritto:

```

x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.14 ~x86

```

ma lo elenca lo stesso....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che versione di portage hai?

----------

## ema

l'ultima. ho letto del bug, non cambia nulla sia se faccio la correzione che senza.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con

```
x11-base/xfree ~x86
```

[/quote]

----------

## ema

non dà errore ma lo elenca ancora come pacchetto da downgradare

mi sa che alla fine pazienza farò pacchetto x pacchetto (uffa!!)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ema wrote:*   

> non dà errore ma lo elenca ancora come pacchetto da downgradare
> 
> mi sa che alla fine pazienza farò pacchetto x pacchetto (uffa!!)

 

Forse ho sbagliato a dirti il nome del file deve chiamarsi package.keyword e trovarsi in /etc/portage .

----------

## solka

il file dev'essere 

/etc/portage/package.keywords

con la s finale  :Smile: 

----------

## ema

```

root@Bulma portage # ls -la

total 9

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           80 Apr 11 12:52 .

drwxr-xr-x   55 root     root         3968 Apr 11 12:52 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           20 Apr 11 13:18 package.keywords

```

non capisco proprio xche non funzioni

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ema wrote:*   

> non capisco proprio xche non funzioni

 

Si in /etc/portage (non deve essere in /usr/portage)?

----------

## ema

E' /etc/portage.

----------

## solka

Potresti postare un cat del tuo /etc/portage/package.keywords?

----------

## ema

```

root@Bulma portage # cat package.keywords

x11-base/xfree ~x86

root@Bulma portage #

```

----------

## solka

e se provi a mettere

```

=x11-base/xfree-4.3.99.14 ~x86

```

----------

## ema

idem 

```

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5 [4.3.99.14]

```

non se ne va...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A questo punto vi propongo un

```
# emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5
```

----------

## ema

eh vabbe cosi ero capace anche io!!  :Wink: 

----------

## solka

Vedi mex successivo.

----------

## solka

Ok, ignora il mio messaggio precedente, penso di aver risolto l'arcano.

xfree-4.3.99.* è hardmasked, di conseguenza devi creare il file package.unmask in /etc/portage inserendo la seguente stringa

```

>=x11-base/xfree-4.3.99

```

Poi in /etc/portage/package.keywords inserisci

```

>=x11-base/xfree-4.3.99 ~x86

```

e così funzionerà.

----------

## Truzzone

Grazie 1000 solka per il suggerimento che utilizzerò al più presto   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

----------

